# Boots stiffness



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

A great way to soften them up is to attach them to a snowboard then bomb around for 30+ days.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a first, truly! :|


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

You should look into buying the Deeluxe XVe, ThirtyTwo Jones MTB and Burton Tourist too. They are great to walk around in, and nice colors so you can match it to your jacket. Burton Tourist would be more for a formal setting.

For the boots you already bought, see a bootfitter, they adapt those to get a sneaker-like feel all the time.


----------



## Snowmahn (Feb 8, 2018)

Rip154 said:


> You should look into buying the Deeluxe XVe, ThirtyTwo Jones MTB and Burton Tourist too. They are great to walk around in, and nice colors so you can match it to your jacket. Burton Tourist would be more for a formal setting.
> 
> For the boots you already bought, see a bootfitter, they adapt those to get a sneaker-like feel all the time.



Ok thanks bro, i will take them to a bootfitter.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

good grief...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

lol, paging troll hunters...


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Can you post some pics with you wearing them so we can check that everything looks ok?

Showing the different stages of walking so we can more easily tell what's happening. And ideally in the snow (their natural environment)


----------



## Snowmahn (Feb 8, 2018)

Can you post some pics with you wearing them so we can check that everything looks ok?

Showing the different stages of walking so we can more easily tell what's happening. And ideally in the snow (their natural environment)


:smile:


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

bazman said:


> Can you post some pics with you wearing them so we can check that everything looks ok?
> 
> Showing the different stages of walking so we can more easily tell what's happening. And ideally in the snow (their natural environment)


Yes. And most importantly, this will allow us all to judge weather they are REALLY, TRULY cool-looking, or if they just make you look like a dork. In that case, snarky commentary will likely ensue. 

You see, it's hard to make fun of someone else's fashion sense until actually seeing them wearing their stuff.


----------



## Snowmahn (Feb 8, 2018)

You, see, it's hard to make fun of someone else's fashion sense until actually seeing them wearing their stuff


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Varza said:


> This is a first, truly! :|


I gotta admit this is a truly unique troll! :blink:

Guy gets _full credit_ for originality on this one!!! :weirdo: :laugh:


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

dude, use a band saw and cut the highback and heel out of the boot and then u'd have slip on boots and eliminate the stiffness issue.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> dude, use a band saw and cut the highback and heel out of the boot and *then u'd have slip on boots and eliminate the stiffness issue*.


...I've heard that _age_ can alleviate "_stiffness_" issues as well! :blink:  

(Not that "I" would know about that first hand or anything.)  :dunno: >

So OP,... if you can give the boots a couple years, they should be good & _floppy_ by then!! :laugh:


----------



## Synathidy (Apr 4, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> ...I've heard that _age_ can alleviate "_stiffness_" issues as well! :blink:
> 
> (Not that "I" would know about that first hand or anything.)  :dunno: >
> 
> So OP,... if you can give the boots a couple years, they should be good & _floppy_ by then!! :laugh:


But can you still _ride_ them when they're that _floppy_? Sounds like that could pose a challenge. That's why I like riding _hard_ ones.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Trolling detected


----------



## Brass (Feb 17, 2018)

Snowmahn said:


> Attached Thumbnails


YO! @Snowmahn that's a dope jacket yo, mind telling me what's that exact jacket called?


----------



## ronaldo (Dec 19, 2017)

chomps1211 said:


> I gotta admit this is a truly unique troll! :blink:
> 
> Guy gets _full credit_ for originality on this one!!! :weirdo: :laugh:


Lil Wayne and other rappers were seen walking around in snowboard boots but were no where near snow.


----------

